# Orion



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

Funky, robust and reliable?

Or cheap sub-Vostok tat?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

fredbloggs said:


> Funky, robust and reliable?


I'd say, yes. Some are very stylish, too. I've got a couple of tonneaux, a tank, a traveller and a skeleton - fit & finish seem very good for the price









Two of my favourites:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

fredbloggs said:


> Funky, robust and reliable?
> 
> Or cheap sub-Vostok tat?


Orion seem to do both







.

If you pick and choose, they are good for the price  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve only got one Orion and I am rather fond of it









*Orion Chronoscope, Vostok cal 2414A 17 Jewels, Manual Wind*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That's almost acceptable Mac. One of the nicer examples







. I like the second hand







. Still a bad case of the Cardivostoks though







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> That's almost acceptable Mac. One of the nicer examples
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if it ever becomes necessary a heart transplant shouldn`t be to diffiuclt to arrange


----------

